

Google Play Music All Access coming to iOS - andrewmunsell
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/30/4379862/google-play-music-all-access-coming-to-ios

======
andrewmunsell
I have a Spotify subscription, but if they come out with a decent app for iOS,
I'm probably going to switch.

I may miss Last.fm scrobbling (since they've never included that in their web
apps or Android, I'm assuming they'll leave it out on iOS too), but especially
if they allow me to see the play queue, Spotify is out...

Plus, it's $2 a month cheaper, and while it's not a lot it's still something.

